# wedding Galway bay Salthill what else is nearby?



## holidayqueen (19 May 2009)

Hi
I am going to a wedding in The Galway bay salthill and need somewhere to stay. I t is fully booked out what else is close by within walking distance if possible. Any recommendations please


----------



## Hillsalt (20 May 2009)

www.salthillhotel.com is 100 metres away. It has just been done up and looks really nice.

Otherwise, www.rockbartonparkhotel.com is another 5 minutes away. It's old fashioned but it's better than getting a taxi.

Further up the Salthill Promenade is the www.waterfront.ie which is probably okay but I have never set foot in it.

If none of these work out, post a message here and I will suggest places a bit futher away.


----------



## Ann1 (20 May 2009)

www.Hotel*Meyrick*.ie/Official_Site. The Meyrick Eyre Square is a short taxi trip 3 minutes or so into town. They have some excellent offers on at the moment as do most of the hotels in Galway. The Park Hotel is also a 4 star hotel and I would recommend it highly. I have no affiliation with either hotel just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Maggs065 (20 May 2009)

Just to clarify, the Meyrick (or Park Hotel) is not a 3 minutes taxi drive from Salthill (more like 10-15 mins). Longer depending on Galway traffic which is normally atrocious!


----------



## Bronte (20 May 2009)

As you mentioned walking distance there are loads of good quality B&B's in Salthill.


----------



## Ann1 (20 May 2009)

Maggs065 said:


> Just to clarify, the Meyrick (or Park Hotel) is not a 3 minutes taxi drive from Salthill (more like 10-15 mins). Longer depending on Galway traffic which is normally atrocious!



I did not wish to mislead the OP and I am sorry if it appeared that way to you Maggs065. I live in Salthill and am going on my own experience of driving from here to Eyre Square on a daily basis. Yes the traffic can be heavy at rush hour Monday to Friday but outside of those hours I think its relatively light. Good luck OP with finding a nice place to stay.


----------



## Hillsalt (20 May 2009)

Ann1 said:


> I did not wish to mislead the OP and I am sorry if it appeared that way to you Maggs065. I live in Salthill and am going on my own experience of driving from here to Eyre Square on a daily basis. Yes the traffic can be heavy at rush hour Monday to Friday but outside of those hours I think its relatively light. Good luck OP with finding a nice place to stay.



I also live in Salthill _[ look at my username - "*Hillsalt*" ]_ and you wouldn't make it from the Galway Bay Hotel to the Meyrick Hotel in three minutes if all the traffic lights were green and there wasn't another car on the road!

That said Ann1, I agree the Meyrick is a beautiful hotel. I was there on St Patrick's Day and had an enjoyable time there. It used to be called the Great Southern Hotel.


----------



## holidayqueen (22 May 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I got the salt hill hotel. I was trying to avoid getting a taxi as when it is late at night you cant always find one when you want it. Thanks for the info


----------



## aidan545o (25 Jun 2009)

holidayqueen said:


> Thanks for the replies. I got the salt hill hotel. I was trying to avoid getting a taxi as when it is late at night you cant always find one when you want it. Thanks for the info



Great to hear you got on ok. The Salthill Hotel's has just been renovated this year so it really isn't that far off Galway Bay hotel's standards. I was at a wedding there only last week (was the best man) .. unbeliveable craic. We traveled in style  - vintage daimler from Limo Galway, was sweet. 

Anyway - i would suggest salthill to anyone for their special day!!


----------



## coleen (1 Jul 2009)

anyone know anything about the waterfront hotel. I am going to a function in salthill shortly and have got a good offer from this hotel. I am looking for somewhere central in salthill and modern and clean. Does this fit the bill?


----------



## Hillsalt (1 Jul 2009)

coleen said:


> anyone know anything about the waterfront hotel. I am going to a function in salthill shortly and have got a good offer from this hotel. I am looking for somewhere central in salthill and modern and clean. Does this fit the bill?



For starters, it's located above a noisy music pub. I have never been inside the place but I wouldn't fancy staying there because of the music but I am open to clarification from someone who has stayed there

. The location is excellent and as the building is only 5 or 6 years old, it can't be that dated. I often see foreign tour buses parked outside so it must be okay.

Where exactly is the function on? How many of you are there? How long will you be staying?


----------



## coleen (1 Jul 2009)

The function is on in the Galway bay hotel and there will be 4 of us for 2 nights so if we requsted to a room a few floors up we should be ok.


----------



## Hillsalt (2 Jul 2009)

coleen said:


> The function is on in the Galway bay hotel and there will be 4 of us for 2 nights so if we requsted to a room a few floors up we should be ok.



Indeed, if your 2 nights are late nights, then you won't be concerned about pub music that probably finishes around 12.30.

There's a nice pub 50 meters down the street from the Waterfront called Lonergans. It's small but always busy. If you under 35, give it a miss. 



I will be the guy holding up the bar talking about the recession.


----------

